# My poor baby!! (and my poor wallet...)



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

Well, my cat Lucky is supposed to be an indoor cat. I try to inforce this rule as much as possible, but my mom and my sister expecially does not care. They let him out when ever he meows at the door. He doesn't have a collar or ID tags or even flea prevention and vaccinations for outdoors because he's supposed to be an indoor cat. He's run away for a few days on end but usually comes home after a few hours when he's hungry.
Anyways, little did I know, my mom was letting him out everyday before I woke up and letting him back un before I noticed. This morning, I found a huge, almost tennis-ball shaped lump on his lower back. I freaked out and immediatly called the vet. My mom finally admitted that the day before, Lucky caught a HUGE rat. I've never seen a rat ever before in my life, so this cam as a huge suprise. She didn't want to tell me because then she'd have to tell me about letting him out. So, we took him to the vet and I had to miss a very important class. So the vet exampined him, Said it could be an infection, cellulitis or even a tumour.
The cost would be 500 dollars just to check everything, and plus the exam fee and stupid HST. So I shelled out nearly 700 dollars and it turns out, it was an infection. 10 days of antibiotics later, he's fine.
I'm so glad it was nothing, but I'll have to pay back my mom. I'm just 14 and on my modest piano-teaching salary, it'll take a year to pay her back with this on top of the new puppy! I just wish the vet didn't charge us for checking all that stuff that wasn't neccesary. Of course, I'd give everything I have just to make sure my baby is all right, but I could have paid under 150 for the check up and antibiotics. *Sigh*


----------



## eirepup (Apr 14, 2010)

Glad to hear he is ok . . wow that was an expensive trip to the vets.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Just 14? And you are expected to pay back your mom? Sorry - I did a double take...are you maybe 18 or 19? I can't imagine a 14 year old being responsible for a vet bill, taking a cat to the vet and working a job.

Sorry to hear about your cat but glad he's okay. Did your cat get the infection from being outstide? If so, I don't see why it's your responsibility to pay her back since he wouldn't have been ill if she had respected your wishes as he is your cat/property.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Sounds like an absess from a bite. Those are nasty and smell terrible! Ick! Glad that you got it cleared up!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Abby, you're only 14? You write very well for your age.
Sorry about the hefty vet bill. Hope your kitteh recovers quickly.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Poor kitty, I'm glad it can be treated with medication. But seriously, your mom thinks you have to pay her back for the vet bill? She's the one that let her out!

I think that's just wrong, and I have a kid that actually did injure one of our pets (accidentally), he didn't have to pay the vet bill. That's the parents responsibility, IMO.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

When your mom agreed to let you have a pet, was this the initial agreement, that you would take on all expenses?
Perhaps you can discuss the percentage of repayment with your mom? The cat is yours, so of course there wouldn't have been any vet bills to begin with if you didn't have a cat, but she let it out so it could get bitten/injured so she is culpable.
If your mom refuses, and says you are to be responsible for all expenses related to your cat, then doesn't it follow that you also are in charge of all decisions regarding the pet being inside or outside?


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

You sound like an amazing 14 yr old. Your only 14 and you teach piano? I'm almost 60 and I take piano lessons. I really think your Mom needs to take some responsibility here. She let the cat out. Maybe she'd be willing to split the bill with you. I have four cats and my oldest was quite the hunter and had many absesses from bites. The vet told me that if one cat bites another, it usually cause an infection.


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

Pfft, in my opinion you shouldn't have to pay her back. If the cat is yours and your in charge of costs then you plan your costs to how you want your pet raised which includes staying an indoor cat. If it had been me I would of told my mom it was her responsibility for not listening and then told her "maybe you will learn your lesson not to let her out". Yes I know that probably sounds crappy to talk back like that, but seriously, when you think of it, thats exactly just how it is. Regardless of that though I am happy to hear your cat is doing better! I also hope your mother will stop letting your cat outside, at least without a collar, leash, ID and prevention medicine. (which again if it were me I'd tell her she was in charge of paying for if she is going to persist in letting the cat out.) I might come off mean or such but I do want to point out I have a good relationship with my mom lol and I'm not trying to encourage talking back or being disrespectful, but if your the one thats getting stuck with the costs then its not fair for her to be risking costing you more by not listening. Its just my opinion though.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I remember paying for a cats vet bill when I was around 13/14...my parents didn't have lots of money we had always had lots of cats but this one special cat (Boo) he was my kitty he got sick and we took him to the vet (something I am sure didn't happen as much in the 70's). I am sure my parents had paid part of the vet bill but I don't reallly know how much. But I do remember riding my bike to the vets office almost every week for at least a year and giving them my babysitting sitting or cleaning or doing chore money. I guess it was my parents way of teaching me to be responsible  Boo lived to be 19 years old and lived with my parents after I married and will aways be my heart kitty. Anyway...long story I know but maybe you can make a deal with Mom about doing some extra chores and stuff to help pay off the vet bill along with giving her part of your piano money. Maybe start a savings just for your pets incase (and it always does) you need to take one of your pets to the vet. Also talk to Mom when she is in a good mood about keeping kitty in the house ... he will live a much better and safe life.


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

haha, yeah it's unfair, but when I got my cat and now my dog, the agreement was that I'd pay for everything, so I don\t mind. My mom agreed not to let Lucky out again, but he is still very much the excape artist


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You are a very mature and responsible young lady Abby, kudos to you. But in this case, your mother caused the injury by letting him out, and she is/was putting him at risk letting him out because he has had vaccinations for an inside only cat. There are diseases they need to be vaccinated for if they are going outside and since she keeps insisting on letting him out she needs to pay for the extra vaccinations, and for the treatment of this injury.

I'm glad you got him to vet, I hope you and your mother can come to a solid agreement on inside only!


----------

